# R34 GTR dashboard into R33 GTR



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Easy question: Does it fit? I have a R33 GTR and I think it looks slightly outdated and can use a facelift. I have a spare heater of an R34 GTR and a spare R34 GTR dashboard, is this a bolt-on modification for the R33 GTR?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I believe it fits in, but it won't match up/fit with the shape of the door cards.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IIRC it's been done in Australia a few times,try looking over on their forum's


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

if the34 to 33 gtr dashes are a straight swap, is the gtt into a gts-t easy?


----------

